# what's the most popular maxima 1990 to 2000



## wayne buss (Mar 28, 2005)

i was just wondering what the most popular maxima,the most sought after maxima would be between the years1990and2000. 
any ideas?
thanks wayne


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wayne buss said:


> i was just wondering what the most popular maxima,the most sought after maxima would be between the years1990and2000.
> any ideas?
> thanks wayne


well, you have the 90-94 models... the 95-99's and the 200, which dosent get up to the 255 hp 02's or even the aniversaryt edition 01's... kinda weirsd question... whats the point of the inquiry...


----------



## wayne buss (Mar 28, 2005)

*weird question?*



BlankgazeX said:


> well, you have the 90-94 models... the 95-99's and the 200, which dosent get up to the 255 hp 02's or even the aniversaryt edition 01's... kinda weirsd question... whats the point of the inquiry...


 what do you mean weird question? if from an investors point you wanted to buy the maxima that would have the most resale value,collector value, ect.
not talking about performance dummy!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Most 'sought after' by far is the 2002/03...hands down. Only reason the 4th gens, 95-99, are more _popular_ is only because most enthusiasts can get their hands on them right now for a good price.

If you're looking for a good collector value then maybe you should go with a low-volume car...not a high-volume car like a Maxima. You also need to realize that any car that is used by rental car agencies like Enterprise will lose resale value.

In that sense I can totally see why Blank would think your post was a weird question.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the rarest and most collectible ones were the 99 SE-L models, and a very small number of cars that were modded by Stillen directly from Nissan. I forget the name of the package on them, but there were only like 50 or 500 made.. something like that.

After that, the rarest models were the 92-94 SE 5 speed models. pretty rare, and tore up the whole 4 door sedan category when they were made. could outrun and outcorner a Mustang GT at the time, and could also outrun the NA 300ZX... give them a few suspension mods and sticky tires, and they can pull over 1g in a corner. (mine does 1.2G according to the G Tech I stuck in mine at an auto X a while back).


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The Stillen modified 4th gens were known as *SMX*. Came limited-edition numbered (only 50 `96s were made, IIRC) with special seat stitching, 17" Momo Arrows, Stillen exhaust, Stillen intake, Stillen body kit, and a few other mostly cosmetic bits. (nifty things like sway bars and y-pipes weren't yet made at the time of the `96 SMX). I don't know how many years the "SMX" was produced, though.

`99SE-L's are fairly rare, too. To find one in a 5-speed is even more rare.

`01SE 20th Anniversary editions are fairly rare too, but easy to distinguish with the factory-installed aero kit...


----------



## wayne buss (Mar 28, 2005)

MrEous said:


> Most 'sought after' by far is the 2002/03...hands down. Only reason the 4th gens, 95-99, are more _popular_ is only because most enthusiasts can get their hands on them right now for a good price.
> 
> If you're looking for a good collector value then maybe you should go with a low-volume car...not a high-volume car like a Maxima. You also need to realize that any car that is used by rental car agencies like Enterprise will lose resale value.
> 
> In that sense I can totally see why Blank would think your post was a weird question.


 you answer the question, then try to quilify, or expand on it, and then say it's a weird question. wow!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

wow! you're a grammatical genius

I can't see a reason why you should come in here and call someone a 'dummy' that was just trying to help.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i tyhought it was a weird question beecause you asked what the most sought after car was, spanning 3 generations, but not encompassing all the cars in those generations... 90-2003 would have been a better grouping... and collecting a maxima for resale value? i here 97 civcs are holding up well too, there aren't to many of them out there


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got my finger on the lock button.. keep the conversation civil or the thread goes away...


----------



## tripleGmax (Apr 11, 2005)

what about the rwd 1st gen maximas those are probably almost extinct by now, if you could find one and have it nice and purrty im sure it would could be worth a pretty penny. RWD is in these days.....


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

wayne buss said:


> i was just wondering what the most popular maxima,the most sought after maxima would be between the years1990and2000.
> any ideas?
> thanks wayne


when it comes to resale value, pass on the maxima and get a honda or an acura. a maxima is not a very good investment strictly because they dont hold their value as well as other imports.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you're looking for the "most sought after Maxima", then I take it for granted that you're not looking at resale value.

honestly, the Maxima is one of the best used cars out there..
buy a 2000 model new for $29,000... you can pick them up now for around $10-12,000... Sucks for the seller, great for the broke guy who wants a nice car.


----------

